# PRND Lit up in cluster.



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

Gonna pull codes in a bit here at the office. Hopefully our reader will get them.

Car drives fine. Sport mode works, Tip doesnt. No limp mode or shakes or anything.

Any suggestions?


----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

cluster back to normal, no codes stored? Any Insight?


----------

